# Smoking brats



## seandje (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a pack of Johnsonville brats this weekend and smoked them on Sunday.  I used hickory for the wood.  Smoked them for 2 hours around 225 - 250.  They were 170 inside when I took them off.  

Did I do this correctly?  Are there any tips for brats?


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  Sometimes I'll boil them in beer before hand.  But that's when I grill them.  

What?!?  No picts?


----------



## seandje (Aug 24, 2009)

Ate the last of them at lunch today.  I thought about making a photo just about the time I ate the last bite.


----------



## erain (Aug 24, 2009)

i do them simalar to dude abides... have some beer simmering with onions and simmer the sausage in the mix, to the grill, back for a beer bath, back to grill, and so on til done.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 24, 2009)

sounds like the way I did some Johnsonville raw brats a few months ago,  still got a nice smoke ring after about 2 hours, and a nice taste:








When I grill the brats I use a trick I saw up in Sheboygen @ BRat Fest,  The guys there grilled the brats raw, and basted them with a mixture of beer, and melted butter as they cooked.  I throw some garlic powder and black pepper in my beer/butter mopping mix.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 24, 2009)

My kids love smoked brats!  It seems I can't keep them in the house long.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds good to me, if they tasted good and you liked them you did them right...


----------



## benjaminr (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like you are on your way to smoking brats! I love them, all my friends think it takes to long but they are dumb college kids who live off crap so what ever.


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 24, 2009)

Start making them homemade and you will really be hooked!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yepper they make a fine dinner those brats. but you know the saying no Q no happened. So next time you'll know to snap that Qview.But their are really good in beer too.


----------



## voldaddy (Sep 5, 2009)

I throw mine on the grill, then in a hot dog bun with mustard. Hard to beat, plus they are quick and easy.

The Johnsonville's are my favorite brand. They are $5.99 a pack, but I load up on the BOGO sales, or when they are $2.50.


----------



## yodelhawk (Sep 5, 2009)

When I smoke anything, I always throw 1 pkg of Johnsonville on the smoker for about 2 hours. (Don't care how much you have in the smoker, you can always fit in some brats) Then I either freeze them or throw them right on the grill to finish them off. It amazing how much better they taste after you get some smoke on them.


----------



## zopi (Sep 5, 2009)

probably start a fight, but I hate Johnsonville...we tried them years ago, and hated them, got so fed up trying to get good brats...found 'em at the army/air force commissary, but they were wicked expensive...
sooo..I learned how to make milk veal bratwurst...my wife refuses to eat brats that I didn't make...hmmm..I think I have some veal in the freezer..hafta make a batch soon.


----------



## rj2316 (Sep 5, 2009)

Smoked brats are one of the best things I smoke.  Everyone seems to love them.  Far and away my favorite way to eat them.


----------



## philotius (Sep 5, 2009)

I grill em and soak em in beer, butter and onions, usually have a foil pan right on the grill off of direct heat to move them back and forth, works pretty good. 

Johnsonville are tolerable ,to me, but I would really like to make my own. Not to hijack the thread but:

You got any tips zopi? 

And I will be trying some smoked brats soon...


----------



## rw willy (Sep 5, 2009)

Smoked Brats are the real deal.  I like'em at work just to fill the room with the smell after 'nuken'em.
Hey "zopi" be a good member and share.  Would your brat be more of a "Weisswurst"?
Not that it matters, I'd eat it in a minute.


----------



## zopi (Sep 5, 2009)

K..I downloaded this recipe off of a sausage recipe website years ago, and I don't think it is around anymore...which sucks because I had downloaded the entire website and lost my hard drive about a week ago...fortunately I kept a printed copy of this one in my 
BBQ cookbook...

Bratwurst
2.5 lb lean veal
2.5 lb lean pork
1t. white pepper
1.5 c cold water
1.5 t mace
1 c fine bread crumbs
1/2c cold milk
1.5 t nutmeg
3t salt 

a variation, 2 t sage can be substituted for the mace and nutmeg..but i've never tried it...would be a nice mild breakfast sausage..
Cube the meat, mix together and grind twice, medium grind 
add mace nutmeg salt and pepper, mix well and grind a third time. 
combine with the bread crumbs, add milk and beat until fluffy, adjust the consistency by adding water as desired. 
Stuff into appropriately sized casings..1" or 1.5" is my preference..and tie. 
must be used fresh, but can be frozen, although freezing makes it taste funny..and it won't freeze for long. 

Can be dipped in milk and broiled or grilled, or may be fried lightly in butter...best served on Broechen (SP) rolls..

I sometimes simmer gently in beer until cooked through, then saute for browning. 

and of course..you can smoke them...hmmm...might be good to get a shallow pan of beer simmering in a hot smoker and drop the brats in for a hot fast smoke...this sausage is fairly delicate, so it won't take much smoke.


----------

